# اجهزة اختبار الطب الحيوي .



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

تعد اجهزة اختبار الطب الحيوي احدى مهام المهندس الطبي لفحص تطبيقات المهندس المحترف.

في مجال الحلول الكاملة لجراحة العظام والميكانيكا الحيوية والمواد الحيوية والادوات الطبية وايضا

في مجال الأسنان .

والرابط التالي يوضح ذلك .

http://www.instron.us/wa/applications/biomedical/default.aspx?ref=http://search.yahoo.com/search


البغدادي :20:


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (28 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع جميل ومختصر ومفيد لحصد افكار لطلاب المشاريع.


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (8 مارس 2008)

ممكن معلومات عن البدائل العصبية أوعن الأعصاب الصناعية وألياف polyglactin 910 بلييييز
:82: :82: :82: :84:


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (8 مارس 2008)

Thank you !!


----------



## ليدي لين (9 مارس 2008)

موقع مفيد وفيه معلومات وافية شكرا لك مهندس شكري


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

mashkoor a5y 3ala el mawdoo3 el ra2e3


----------



## أبو مرتضى الزين (2 يونيو 2009)

thinks مشكور كثير على الخدمة في ميزان الحسنات إن شاء الله
جزاك الله


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مشرفنا معلومات رائعه


----------

